# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  nuk mundem te hyje ne chat

## melissa_20

nuk po mundem te hyje dot ne chat.ndihma juaj ju lutem?

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Di të përdorësh mirc apo futesh me java?

----------


## melissa_20

se di tek kjo faqe e kam provu por snuk...

----------


## xfiles

nese nuk futesh dot te ka bere zoti nder, falenderoje dhe mos e ço dem veten duke perdorur chatin.

----------


## melissa_20

pse cte keqe ka?

----------


## xfiles

nje nder ambientet me te ndyra dhe te shthurura ne internet, megjithate varet nga personat, mund edhe te te pelqeje.

----------


## Deni_Boy

Provo hap nje page te re dhe shkruaj : chat.albasoul.com Ose kliko ketu qe ta kesh me per mbar... *ALBASOUL*

----------


## benseven11

Duhet shkarkuar dhe instalohet Java versioni me i ri.
http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp
Gjate instalimit klik te katrori para"install the Ask toolbar"
 per ti hequr shenjen e V-se dhe vazhdon me next.
Heqja e shenjes se V-se nuk lejon instalimin e ask toolbar-it.
Ask toolbar nuk te duhet.

----------

